# Unique 1939 LaSalle



## onecatahula (Sep 13, 2015)

I was fortunate this week to pick up a Unique 1939 LaSalle from a fellow Caber (who wishes to remain anonymous).  This Fine Caber kept it original for many many years. Did not swap parts. Did not mess with it.  Did not even clean it. Thank you !!!  According to Bob U, it showed up 20 years ago at the Portland Indiana swap, and nobody knew what to make of it.  Clearly all original . . . but so many oddities. Apparently a Special Order 39 BC frame with a Jewel tank and Box Pins ! !  My limited knowledge recalls box pins only on Paramounts and Cycletrucks.  Are there other examples ?  I do not recall ever seeing this color combination.  I do not recall seeing a Jeweltank with the scripted decal on the tank, etc. And the long cone aluminum Delta Hornlight, Wow . . I've never even seen one ! ! 
Has anyone seen examples of this color combination, or examples of box pins on a balloon tire prewar Schwinn? ? ?  Thanks, Pete


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice find Pete! There was a prewar B styled frame bike that showed up a year or so ago with box pins. I think it was a darker blue. No tank or light that I recall.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2015)

I know anonymous  lol.... I've seen the box pins on a few others from 1939....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 13, 2015)

That's sweet Pete


----------



## Dave K (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow that is amazing!!!  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 14, 2015)

One of the coolest Schwinn's out there...Congrats!!


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 14, 2015)

Brilliant. 
You definitely have a unique schwinn combo.
I was under the impression that frame geometry 
With the straight down tube was earlier than 38
Any how it is phenomenal. 
Grand acquisition.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice scheme. Box striping often does not survive so well. I see Raleighs even from the 1970s with the box stripes totally gone.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks like a keeper.....if you part it out.....dibs on the tank....


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 14, 2015)

Very cool and very unique!


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 14, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Looks like a keeper.....if you part it out.....dibs on the tank....




It will Never be parted !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 14, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> It will Never be parted !




Do you swear on the Holy Evolution of the bicycle book?


----------



## larock65 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great bike Pete!
if it ever needs a new home where it will not be parted please let me know!?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 14, 2015)

Great and unique bike and I promise to only part out the delta hornlight cone if sold to me.
Chris


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome score !!! Love that bike, never sell it !! Congrats Brother ... 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Djshakes (Sep 15, 2015)

Pics of it from 2002.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow!
Super unusual bike!
Congrats, on the acquisition, Pete.
The horn light is odd since it has the gilled tank.
Does it have a horn in the tank?
I would think, that would be a key indicator as to whether or not the horn light is original to the bike.
The color scheme is fantastic!
Again, congratulations!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice color duo...... yummy bike!


----------



## bike (Sep 15, 2015)

better look at th eschwinn catalog and replace all those wrong parts(I do not know how to do sarcastic font) 

Nice!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 15, 2015)

markivpedalpusher said:


> One of the coolest Schwinn's out there...Congrats!!




I'll second that.  That's for showing it Pete.  That's one to remember.


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks all.
And thanks for the photo Tim; never guessed we'd get to see that !
There's no horn in the tank Marty, but everything else is still in there, intact.

I did a little digging and found the storefront where the bike was sold in South Bend, Indiana.
I'm just imagining some kid going in there, pouring through the catalogs, and ordering a Schwinn, just the way he wanted it !


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2015)

Cool bike shop!
Albrights is also in South Bend. Maybe they didn't want to special order a bike with a 36 frame and a 37 tank with a 38 chainguard and Silverking headlight. Haha!
I see by the window display, that they also sold Lionel trains.
Looks like heaven to me.
Fantastic bike, Pete.


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 18, 2015)

Bought some of these many years ago from an Indiana bike shop going out of business. I assume they got them from Grose's when they went out of business.


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 26, 2015)

*Grose's Bike Shop*

Thanks to raidingclosets' sharp eye, I came across another Schwinn from Grose's bike shop !
It also has original, and unique paint . . . double red pins on the fenders, and the "Grose's Bike Shop" right over the pins, sort of assuring their authenticity.  Anyone else have a bike from Grose's Bike Shop with the decal ? ?


----------



## Rich404 (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice bike!!

-Rich.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 28, 2015)

that's rad, I was born in south bend. south bend has a lot of neat things from the past. bicycles, watches, machine tools, it goes on im sure!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 3, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> I was fortunate this week to pick up a Unique 1939 LaSalle from a fellow Caber (who wishes to remain anonymous).  This Fine Caber kept it original for many many years. Did not swap parts. Did not mess with it.  Did not even clean it. Thank you !!!  According to Bob U, it showed up 20 years ago at the Portland Indiana swap, and nobody knew what to make of it.  Clearly all original . . . but so many oddities. Apparently a Special Order 39 BC frame with a Jewel tank and Box Pins ! !  My limited knowledge recalls box pins only on Paramounts and Cycletrucks.  Are there other examples ?  I do not recall ever seeing this color combination.  I do not recall seeing a Jeweltank with the scripted decal on the tank, etc. And the long cone aluminum Delta Hornlight, Wow . . I've never even seen one ! !
> Has anyone seen examples of this color combination, or examples of box pins on a balloon tire prewar Schwinn? ? ?  Thanks, Pete





*KILLLLLLLLUR bike Pete!   And I remember that bike clearly from my very first trip to the Portland Indiana Whizzer/Cushman/Bike swap in the mid 90s.
A legendary Picker and whizzer guy and sort of 'side-kick' of Bill Siddens (the lord of Lawrenceville) Jim Ralston found that bike at the swap.  Some attendee walking around with it, and Jimmy asked how much?  600 bux!  Jimmy swooped.  He was kind enought to offer me the bike for DOUBLE.   (still a killer bargain) but I passed!  DOH!  My first day at a 5 or 6 day week of swapping and had no idea what lied around the corner and wanted to hold out and see.   I ended up with a 2 tone brown 40 s-bar with front brake for 350, a 35 double diamond frame tank fork and rear fender carcass for 300.......and a bunch of other already forgotten stuff.  Nothing comparing to the Grey Goose.  Bike was pretty much as you see it, but with chrome drop centers originally.
Nice score Pete!  One of the most unique jewel tank Schwinns out there for sure!

*


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 4, 2015)

Crash had one for sale with box pins a few months ago.





Chad


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 16, 2019)

Another from Grose’s Bike Shop !!
Thanks to TheDXjedi
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/green-girls-schwinn.130771/#post-878519


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 16, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Crash had one for sale with box pins a few months ago.View attachment 240862View attachment 240868
> 
> Chad



I know this is like 4 years old but is it still for sell???


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2019)

Doesn't look like @crash can be mentioned in a thread anymore.


ZE52414 said:


> I know this is like 4 years old but is it still for sell???


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 16, 2019)

onecatahula said:


> *Grose's Bike Shop*
> 
> Thanks to raidingclosets' sharp eye, I came across another Schwinn from Grose's bike shop !
> It also has original, and unique paint . . . double red pins on the fenders, and the "Grose's Bike Shop" right over the pins, sort of assuring their authenticity.  Anyone else have a bike from Grose's Bike Shop with the decal ? ?
> ...



What badge does that one have Pete?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 17, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/introducing-the-green-machine.114132/


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 14, 2022)

Here is another bike from the Grose's Bike Shop in South Bend, Ind.  Bike is currently being 'preserved' and will appear in one of the 'what did you work on/what did you ride' forums shortly when completed!


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 14, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Here is another bike from the Grose's Bike Shop in South Bend, Ind.  Bike is currently being 'preserved' and will appear in one of the 'what did you work on/what did you ride' forums shortly when completed!
> 
> View attachment 1751247
> 
> ...



Thank you! What badge does it have? Is it the LaSalle? Thank you. Barry


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 14, 2022)

Yes-its the 'common' Lasalle with holes in 'higher position'. Lasalle on the downtube also.


----------

